# Just installed my dash cam 🎬🎞🎥



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Bought an Vanture N2 pro on Black Friday for $120 and it’s a pretty sleek device with a lot of functions. But there’s enough reviews on here, unless you guys got questions I won’t get into specs etc.

What I found strange and stood out to me was that no one seemed to notice it was there, not pax or pedestrians.I left the lcd monitor on and all

One guy sat on his phone and spilled all his personal business, another driver slammed on his horn, cut me off as I parked to speed down a one way street, and so on.

I just wanted to gauge people’s reaction. Have we grown so accustomed to cameras our minds no longer register them in the background?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

A lot of people don’t notice them. I have a really subtle Garmin Mini (two actually, so I can keep them installed in two cars). I only have a front facing one since that covers most insurance situations, proving to police and insurers that I am driving responsibly. 

Many passengers never noticed it (I could tell because it came up in conversation and they hadn’t noticed the camera before I pointed it out). I liked the side benefit of it recording conversations in case of any conflict with passengers but it turned out I never needed that.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nice choice. The Vanture N2 is inconspicuous - doesn't look like a conventional cam so it's less noticeable.
But even when I used conventional-looking dashcams, I rarely received comments or questions about them.
If you're wanting to make it obvious to your pax that they're on candid-camera, stick these to your car.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Wish you better luck than this poor soul
Who was rear ended then
pushed into the path of a truck










shame on u for laughing&#128514;..........&#128528; terrible &#129318;‍♂


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Wish you better luck than this poor soul
> Who was rear ended then
> pushed into the path of a truck
> 
> ...


Looks like human pinball.

Ping Ping Ping TILT.


----------



## LordBinky (Dec 11, 2019)

Been thinking of getting dashcams for personal security (protection against false claims), and considering the CopCam ones I've seen advertised on TV. Anybody use these?


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

Can you read the plates day and night?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I still don't have a dashcam......

.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

LordBinky said:


> Been thinking of getting dashcams for personal security (protection against false claims), and considering the CopCam ones I've seen advertised on TV. Anybody use these?


The reviews on Amazon looks overall good but it looks to be more of a camera that you carry on your person vs something that is mountable in a moving vehicle. It's cheap so giving it a try won't hurt.



DriverRI said:


> Can you read the plates day and night?


Yep the VN2 Pro has night vision.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I also grabbed that model on BF. Only one pax has mentioned it. I'm gratified on that note because there are some postings here about people complaining. I mounted mine just barely below and slightly to the right of the rearview mirror. Not below the mirror in plain site. So it's not conspicuous.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yep the VN2 Pro has night vision.


I don't think that's what DriverRI was asking. They want to know if the camera has enough resolution to actually record the plate. Both in daylight and at night. Not all cameras can do that. And the Vantrue only has interior IR.

One of us should check our recordings to see if plates are readable. I haven't checked yet for the resolution my camera is set to (default).


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I also grabbed that model on BF. Only one pax has mentioned it. I'm gratified on that note because there are some postings here about people complaining. I mounted mine just barely below and slightly to the right of the rearview mirror. Not below the mirror in plain site. So it's not conspicuous.
> 
> 
> I don't think that's what DriverRI was asking. They want to know if the camera has enough resolution to actually record the plate. Both in daylight and at night. Not all cameras can do that. And the Vantrue only has interior IR.
> ...


Default 1080p dual cam @ 30fps. If we switch to single cam(road view) it can record at 60fps.

I think the FPS and vehicle speed is going to be key on this one. Gonna check video and post.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I just checked and happy to report that at the default you can easily make out plates both day and night. I'm referring to a vehicle stopped right in front of you. DriverRI is that what you were referring to?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I just checked and happy to report that at the default you can easily make out plates both day and night. I'm referring to a vehicle stopped right in front of you. DriverRI is that what you were referring to?


There is also a 2k option in resolution that's much clearer at night. Im out now at the gas station doing some slight testing.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Okay I just went through a lot of video to get to get license plate while driving video needs to be in 2k mode with car not too far from you in daylight. 

At night glare will prevent you from seeing plates unless they are directly in front of you at a stop even in 2k mode.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DriverRI said:


> Can you read the plates day and night?


I will tell you a dash cam trick. Dash cams record audio. Speak the plate aloud when you see it and you will have it on record if you need it. If your cam captures it visually, even better, but don't assume it will.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

My Blackvue is fairly low profile and I maybe get asked about it by one out of every thousand pax. Most people are used to being on camera now. Privacy is sacrificed for other things these days, just like many pax will sacrifice a little (or a lot of) safety for price and convenience.


waldowainthrop said:


> I will tell you a dash cam trick. Dash cams record audio. Speak the plate aloud when you see it and you will have it on record if you need it. If your cam captures it visually, even better, but don't assume it will.


Great advice. To piggy back in this, it could be useful with Uber as well since they have been known to not release pax info quickly if at all. So saying "Picking up John at 123 Maple Street" aloud can help anyone watching it after the fact. You never know.


LordBinky said:


> Been thinking of getting dashcams for personal security (protection against false claims), and considering the CopCam ones I've seen advertised on TV. Anybody use these?


Well, anything is better than nothing, but I would save my pennies or zero interest finance (like with PayPal) a decent one. We're only talking between a $100-200 and it will pay for itself the first time you need it. Research but look forward one with a capacitor instead of a battery as those are way more reliable.


Cold Fusion said:


> Wish you better luck than this poor soul
> Who was rear ended then
> pushed into the path of a truck
> 
> ...


Poor bastard. I see your pinball and raise you out of control cement truck. Terrifying but also embarrassing to possibly meet your end listening to the Eastern European Jonas Brothers...


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Bought an Vanture N2 pro on Black Friday for $120 and it's a pretty sleek device with a lot of functions. But there's enough reviews on here, unless you guys got questions I won't get into specs etc.
> 
> What I found strange and stood out to me was that no one seemed to notice it was there, not pax or pedestrians.I left the lcd monitor on and all
> 
> ...


Congrats on the dash cam! Maybe Santa will bring you a P-900 camera so you can take it to the beach and zoom in on ships that have seemingly disappeared over the horizon . You know I won that flat earth debate bud. They had to actually close the thread . Game over . We didn't even get to why there are hot spots on the clouds ⛅. Merry Christmas!! &#127873;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Wish you better luck than this poor soul
> Who was rear ended then
> pushed into the path of a truck
> 
> ...


This, boys and girls, is why we don't start to turn the steering wheel until the path is clear and it's time to make our turn.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> My Blackvue is fairly low profile and I maybe get asked about it by one out of every thousand pax. Most people are used to being on camera now. Privacy is sacrificed for other things these days, just like many pax will sacrifice a little (or a lot of) safety for price and convenience.
> 
> Great advice. To piggy back in this, it could be useful with Uber as well since they have been known to not release pax info quickly if at all. So saying "Picking up John at 123 Maple Street" aloud can help anyone watching it after the fact. You never know.
> 
> ...


Poor driver. If he was any good, he had enough time to swerve if he was scanning up ahead as he should've been. Might've avoided the accident or maybe just got his tail end caught instead of completely smashed like he did.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Congrats on the dash cam! Maybe Santa will bring you a P-900 camera so you can take it to the beach and zoom in on ships that have seemingly disappeared over the horizon . You know I won that flat earth debate bud. They had to actually close the thread . Game over . We didn't even get to why there are hot spots on the clouds ⛅. Merry Christmas!! &#127873;


I stop watching your trend a little after you had your meltdown &#128514; but merry Christmas to you too.


----------

